
Xcode Cheat Sheet - pointnova
http://www.git-tower.com/blog/xcode-cheat-sheet/
======
tvon
Don't forget that just about everything in OSX and Linux supports readline
navigation:

    
    
      C-n - next line
      C-p - previous line
      C-f - next char
      C-b - previous char
      C-a - beginning of line
      C-e - end of line
    

I assume there are others as well, but that's pretty much what I use.

~~~
fatboy
There's a load of this that can be quite heavily customised as well.

Changing the contents of '~/Library/KeyBindings/DefaultKeyBinding.dict'
modifies text editing behaviour system wide - though not all applications will
honour it. I assume it's due to developers implementing their own text engine
type stuff.

With DefaultKeyBinding.dict you can implement things like 'delete current
line', 'move current line up/down', 'duplicate line' etc. and have these as
keybindings almost system wide. It's very nice, but really grates when I work
in an application that doesn't support it.

Mine is here:
[https://gist.github.com/ryecroft/7433433](https://gist.github.com/ryecroft/7433433)
(a bit messy, but has loads of examples I've found).

~~~
holyjaw
Brett Terpstra [1] has a good series of posts RE: DefaultKeyBinding.dict. I
always refer back to this one when I want to start playing with it again:

[1]: [http://brettterpstra.com/2011/08/13/keybinding-
madness/](http://brettterpstra.com/2011/08/13/keybinding-madness/)

------
chrisdevereux
My new favourite: Cmd-option-ctrl-[ and Cmd-option-ctrl-] to switch between
devices (iPhone, iPad, simulator, device, etc.)

